# Does my car really need importing? It's already here....



## dogalina

Hello & help please!

I am now resident in Italy and (so I am told) have to part with my reliable, faithful old car and risk buying an Italian reg "lemon"! (being a single female I have no idea how I go about buying a car in Italy, particularly as funds are low). 

I am told I have to "import" this car which will cost around E.1500 - then the "mot" due later this month. I guess the car is worth E.1000 max, so hardly worth it.

Oh! dear!! Can anyone out there help with some advice?

Thanks.


----------



## pudd 2

there is not one anwer to this question but tens of , best find your self a mr fixit in you area and hope for the best


----------



## NickZ

Legally you're required to. 

Will anybody stop you? Italy tends to let foreigners do what they want.

Now if you were in Spain or France or anyplace else in the EU you'd have a higher risk of getting in trouble. But Italy?


----------



## dogalina

Hi 

Thanks for reply.

...... and I find the S. Fixit (who?) Where? Any bod I find seems to come with a simgle price ticket - "rip off". D


----------



## dogalina

NickZ said:


> Legally you're required to.
> 
> Will anybody stop you? Italy tends to let foreigners do what they want.
> 
> Now if you were in Spain or France or anyplace else in the EU you'd have a higher risk of getting in trouble. But Italy?


--

Thanks for reply. Maybe because I am soooooo worried is because I have lived in France - and their Police miss nothing, and are very awkward at best. Regards, D


----------



## sheilamarsco

been driving a uk car in italy for the past 6 years no problems why do you have to change??


----------



## dogalina

Hello again

The main problem is the address: It is a French reg car, and the French will only insure it with a French address, and I cannot find an Italian broker/company who will insure a Frenchie car here. It is the ONLY reliable car I have owned, and I really do not want to part with "her". ANY IDEAS?


----------



## Lonely

dogalina said:


> Hello again
> 
> The main problem is the address: It is a French reg car, and the French will only insure it with a French address, and I cannot find an Italian broker/company who will insure a Frenchie car here. It is the ONLY reliable car I have owned, and I really do not want to part with "her". ANY IDEAS?


keep the Frenchie address


----------



## sheilamarsco

there is a company that will insure uk registered cars in europe perhaps they also do french ones?


----------



## dogalina

Sounds a god idea.
Cheers.


----------



## dogalina

sheilamarsco said:


> there is a company that will insure uk registered cars in europe perhaps they also do french ones?


Hi,

Worth a try, insurance has now run out anyhow. Any idea who they are?

Cheers.


----------



## sheilamarsco

yes i have their website address but can't post it here you'll have to pm me.


----------



## Mich27

can you tell me who the UK company is please ?


----------



## sheilamarsco

sorry can't post the name on here they will delete it but pm me and i can pass it on.


----------



## Mich27

sheilamarsco said:


> sorry can't post the name on here they will delete it but pm me and i can pass it on.


Thanks, have no idea how to pm on here though, as new to this site.... can you pm me please?


----------



## maddy1

sheilamarsco said:


> been driving a uk car in italy for the past 6 years no problems why do you have to change??



Hi, how do you get on when your MOT is due?


----------



## dogalina

sheilamarsco said:


> sorry can't post the name on here they will delete it but pm me and i can pass it on.



Dear Shelia,

Just a little note to thank you for your help. I got it sorted in the end with my original broker, who surprisingly had no objection this year - maybe they have changed the rules? The company you gave could have done it through an Italian broker although Third Party only, no fire, theft etc. and E.200 more. I have the Controle Technique on Thursday - wish me and my old car, good luck.

Thanks again, and enjoy the long awaited Italian sunshine.

Dogalina


----------



## alaric

Is there a law about how long you can have a car in italy before registering it with italian plates?


----------



## sheilamarsco

there's a law in italy for everything whether it's adhered to is another matter!


----------



## xabiaxica

sheilamarsco said:


> sorry can't post the name on here they will delete it but pm me and i can pass it on.



regular posters such as yourself can post recommendations as long as you are not connected in any way to the business

so recommend away


----------



## maddy1

xabiachica said:


> regular posters such as yourself can post recommendations as long as you are not connected in any way to the business
> 
> so recommend away


Yes sheilamarsco recommend away, please. I,m still waiting for an answer to my question it seemed to of fell on deaf ears?


----------



## pudd 2

maddy1 said:


> Hi, how do you get on when your MOT is due?


if you are resident in italy this is irevelt and ilegal you need to change your reg no to italian its the law


----------



## maddy1

pudd 2 said:


> if you are resident in italy this is irevelt and ilegal you need to change your reg no to italian its the law


Yes I know that Thank you, But it's still not answering my question though is it?


----------



## pudd 2

sheilamarsco said:


> been driving a uk car in italy for the past 6 years no problems why do you have to change??


tgo comply with the law of the land no less if you have an acident you will not be covered by the english insurance as you are a resident of italy you allso need to change your driving licence so its in the italian system 
as some before said somtimes the local cops turn a blind eye , thats ok till you hit another car or a peson then you will end up mwith your car crushed and a large fine not realy worth that is it 
a lot of people who are resident use mums adress in england to get cover drom english insurance comps not legel not woth the risk


----------



## pudd 2

sheilamarsco said:


> been driving a uk car in italy for the past 6 years no problems why do you have to change??





maddy1 said:


> Hi, how do you get on when your MOT is due?


if you are a resident of italy the mot is not legal why would it be


----------



## maddy1

pudd 2 said:


> if you are a resident of italy the mot is not legal why would it be


Hello again, yes that was my point i wanted to know how he/she got on with driving a UK car for six years in Italy and how he/she got the MOT done, I would of thought he/she was going to say, i drive back to the UK and get an MOT done then back to Italy. Now to me that would be pointless.

Thank you for your time in answering.


----------



## Arturo.c

Hello everybody,

I have read all the posts in this thread, and frankly I am quite dismayed by the fact that none of those who answered the original poster pointed out to her that car insurance policies for British (or French) registered cars offer coverage while driving abroad only up to 90 days. Therefore anybody who drives a car from the Uk to Italy and keeps using it there for longer than three months is in fact driving uninsured.

Italian laws prescribes that anybody who brings a car from abroad must "import" it (meaning getting it registered locally) within 6 months from their arrival. Failure to do so could result in the car being impounded and hefty fines (failure to pay import duty, car registration tax, road tax, etc.).

When it comes to matters regulated by law, ignorance is no excuse. And even if the local cops turn a blind eye when seeing the same car with foreign plates driving around their town for years on end, it doesn't absolutely mean that everything it's OK.

My suggestion is to consult with the nearest "Agenzia di pratiche auto" to inquire about the convenience of either getting the car properly registered or selling it for scrap, as it couldn't be legally driven anywhere. And that would be the easiest and cheapest way out.

Italy is full of used car dealers, which by law should offer a 30 day warranty on any car they sell. If you are afraid of being sold a lemon, ask your local mechanic to come along.


----------



## NickZ

Arturo.c said:


> Italian laws prescribes that anybody who brings a car from abroad must "import" it (meaning getting it registered locally) within 6 months from their arrival. Failure to do so could result in the car being impounded and hefty fines (failure to pay import duty, car registration tax, road tax, etc.).
> .


EU law. Isn't it three months after residence? Even tourists are only allowed three months in a row and a total of six in a year.

But look around you. The country is full of cars with foreign plates. It's one of the reasons for the number of hit and run accidents. How often do the police do anything? :noidea:


----------



## pudd 2

Arturo.c said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have read all the posts in this thread, and frankly I am quite dismayed by the fact that none of those who answered the original poster pointed out to her that car insurance policies for British (or French) registered cars offer coverage while driving abroad only up to 90 days. Therefore anybody who drives a car from the Uk to Italy and keeps using it there for longer than three months is in fact driving uninsured.
> 
> Italian laws prescribes that anybody who brings a car from abroad must "import" it (meaning getting it registered locally) within 6 months from their arrival. Failure to do so could result in the car being impounded and hefty fines (failure to pay import duty, car registration tax, road tax, etc.).
> 
> When it comes to matters regulated by law, ignorance is no excuse. And even if the local cops turn a blind eye when seeing the same car with foreign plates driving around their town for years on end, it doesn't absolutely mean that everything it's OK.
> 
> My suggestion is to consult with the nearest "Agenzia di pratiche auto" to inquire about the convenience of either getting the car properly registered or selling it for scrap, as it couldn't be legally driven anywhere. And that would be the easiest and cheapest way out.
> 
> Italy is full of used car dealers, which by law should offer a 30 day warranty on any car they sell. If you are afraid of being sold a lemon, ask your local mechanic to come along.


a verry good post verry true but if you read nick zs post there are very many english flouting the law and baisicly lying to to make there cars legal , if only in there imagination , some brag of running a english car for lots of years using aunt bessy adress in england to get in surance here , when they are a resident of abruzzo 

why does this upset me , well i might be the poor person they hit and maime who will pay my damages 

i on the other hand changed my driving licence to a italian one after 6 mounths thats another bug bear some people live in italy and still drive using a english licence and english no plates they can speed with out any fear of the camera tracing them or fining or points on the licence , i run a italian car but am insured by a american comp that only insures expat english for a lot less than the italian companys but at least iam insured


----------



## Arturo.c

> But look around you. The country is full of cars with foreign plates. It's one of the reasons for the number of hit and run accidents. How often do the police do anything?


Just because an illegal behaviour becomes widespread, that doesn't make it any less illegal. The police is understaffed and overworked, and limits its intervention only to serious crimes or when somebody gets hurt or killed.

Hit and run accidents are mostly caused by people who drive drunk or high on drugs (or both), or either don't want to get caught for reasons other than a traffic accident.

I am aware that there are legal loopholes that allow car owners in Italy (not only foreigners) to register their car in another EU country to avoid hefty road taxes, insurance and even traffic fines with the consequent loss of driving licence points (such as putting the car in the name of a foreign car leasing company, and then lease it from them). 

I am also aware of the fact that new laws and rules are being discussed both in the Italian and in the European Parliament to put a stop to these practices because they hurt tax collection and the insurance market.

Taxes and insurance policies could be expensive, and registering a car in Italy can be cumbersome, but peace of mind is priceless. I'd rather prefer to drive knowing to be on the right side of the law than getting nervous anytime I come across a police patrol stopping cars at random.


----------



## NickZ

The people I'm talking about aren't using loop holes. They're just ignoring the law. I know people that live next door to the CC station. They don't get stopped.

About the police being understaffed. Two or three weeks ago the CC were doing traffic stops to check on revisione. They only stopped cars with Italian plates. That's not about being understaffed. They could fine almost all of these people in an afternoon if they wanted. An easy walk around any Italian village will find countless cars without Italian plates.



Hell IIRC the French fine for a first offense is €1000. The money they'd get from that would pay for a lot of new police cars. Second offense the car gets impounded. Add the fines for no insurance etc


----------



## TerrySanderson

I dont know anything about the French car tax system, but here in Denmark where we pay one of the highest car taxes in the world (180%) it is possible to get some of this back if you move to another country. If that's also possible in France then maybe that will help cover car tax etc. in Italy.


----------



## TerrySanderson

The reason for importing the car is so that you get it onto French number plates, and I guess registered into the system like other French registered cars. I guess that that would also mean you would pay road tax and be called into MOT tests at required intervals. 

If it continue to be registered in France, would you still expect to pay French road tax and return to get it MOT tested?


----------



## cassis

I'm not sure why this thread from 2013 has been resurrected now, but for what it's worth and there is no import duty on used cars brought from another EU country. You've got 60 days - same as here in France - to re-register your car.

If you're pulled over and it turns out that you have legal residence in Italy but your car isn't registered, it can be impounded. I dread to think what would happen if you were involved in an accident in an illegally imported car.

Why risk losing your car? Do the right thing instead of flouting the law. You'll feel better for it. If you're not sure how, Google "registering foreign car in Italy". I would give a link but I'm not a regular poster here so I can't.


----------



## pudd 2

cassis said:


> I'm not sure why this thread from 2013 has been resurrected now, but for what it's worth and there is no import duty on used cars brought from another EU country. You've got 60 days - same as here in France - to re-register your car.
> 
> If you're pulled over and it turns out that you have legal residence in Italy but your car isn't registered, it can be impounded. I dread to think what would happen if you were involved in an accident in an illegally imported car.
> 
> Why risk losing your car? Do the right thing instead of flouting the law. You'll feel better for it. If you're not sure how, Google "registering foreign car in Italy". I would give a link but I'm not a regular poster here so I can't.


a good post and as of know they are tighting up on so called legal cars ie sorned or tyaken back for a sham MOT if you are aq resident you have to drive a italian reg car 
they now can zap your number plate and tell every thing about you and the car beware


----------



## Feline

Hi,
My wife and I understand your conundrum, as we are in a similar position but moving to Spain.
Our conclusion, much as we regret it and after months of research, there appears to be no easy, inexpensive way to take a motor out of it's registered country of origin without incurring large expense. So we have decided to sell our UK motor and buy another in Spain.
If it is any help, a year or so ago we arranged a motor insurance for Spain (again) but using our UK address through LLoyds of London, this might be helpful if you decide to keep your little 'gem'.
Kind regards,
davidh


----------



## iago3684

go to Armishaws The leading UK, European and Worldwide removals specialists and look for Taking your car to Italy....

It will give you all the info you require in Italy. Just a word, if you have to buy a new or s/h car and are looking for reliability, make sure it is a Honda, don't take my word for it Google it for most reliable car in the world, Honda Jazz and nearly all Honda models most reliable.... I dont work for Honda but have had Hondas since 1979 and have never been let down... Hope this helps.... take care, Iago from Wales

Re-registering your car in Italy

Only foreign nationals with official residence in Italy, and in possession of an identity card may register a foreign car in Italy. Also the car must be registered within 12 months of its arrival in Italy.

For registering a car from the UK the first step is to cancel the car's registration with the DVLA, the car may then be driven to Italy on provisional number plates. There is a fee for issuing the new number plates in Italy; however cars older than 6 months do not incur VAT (IVA).

Registration certificate (certificate of registration), suitably translated or in certain cases a technical supplementary statement, including EC directives on exhaust gas emissions, braking, steering, seat belts etc. or the C.O.C. (Certificate of Conformity) for which a photocopy is sufficient.

It's also important to check and be issued with an appropriate statement from a mechanic regarding the position of headlights that are dissimilar in the two countries. After collecting all the documentation and paying the relevant fee, you can get the vehicle nationalization certificate.

If you want to do it alone, a good idea is to contact the DMV office in your province, or else obtain information from the ACI website or you can get your problems solved by experts in this field, like Roberta: at Agency Tavernelli who is connected with all the public motoring office systems.

Car Insurance

All vehicles in Italy must have 3rd-party liability insurance. Italy is also a signatory to the Green Card System (International Motor Insurance Certificate), which is proof of 3rd-party insurance.

Changing your licence

A valid UK driving licence is automatically accepted in Italy. If the holder of a UK licence wants to exchange it for an Italian licence, no theoretical or practical tests are necessary.

However, if a traffic offence is committed and points must be taken from the licence, residents of Italy who are holders of a non-Italian licence are required to exchange it for an Italian licence.

Road tax

Road tax for cars in Italy is depends on the engine size (or power rating), for trucks it is based on carrying capacity and for mopeds it's a fixed price, to work out what you will pay you can use (in English).

Also, don't forget, Italy's entire network of motorways (autostrada), charge a toll. When entering the highway you pick up a ticket and pay when you leave. Full details of the Italian road network and toll pricing can be found here, also in English Home - Autostrade per l'Italia[/url]

Traffic offences

In 2003 a points-based penalty system was introduced in Italy. Each driver starts with 20 points and with each offence the driver loses points. Drivers who lose all 20 points must retake the driving test.

The legal blood alcohol concentration (BAC) limit for drivers in Italy is less than .05%, (i.e. 50 mg/100 ml of blood). Italian police may carry out random alcohol tests on drivers at anytime, with severe penalties for those failing a test.

Cash fines can be levied for any traffic offences and may be paid directly to the police officer or at the nearest Police Station (Ufficio di Polizia), within 60 days.

Police in Italy

There are a confusing number of differing police forces in Italy, however, all of them can prosecute unfortunate drivers, they are:

Military Police (Carabinieri) despite their military name you will find Carabinieri in all aspects of Italian policing, from traffic offences to murder investigations;
Traffic Police (Polizia Stradale) manage the Italian highways and roads;
Municipal Police (Polizia Comunale) enforce the traffic and parking regulations in Italian towns;
Finance Police (Guardia di Finanzia) who are responsible for all financial crimes, e.g. tax evasion, as well as border controls.


----------

